# Yikes



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

Did an estimate today, commercial kitchen. Red hose from a commercial dishwasher. The owner just couldn't figure out why it wasn't draining correctly. After I informed him, he was pissed and said that was a wasted 45 dollars he paid his handyman!


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

WOW


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

This also from the same place, the owner couldn't figure out where the stream of water on the floor going to the floor drain was coming from. 21 year old 75 gal. N/G State Water heater. HELLO!!!!!!!!!!
They're getting a new water heater and a good fix on the dishwasher drain.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

What was written on the flue pipe, it looks like, Glove Off Top ???? Could Burn.


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

Ron The Plumber said:


> What was written on the flue pipe, it looks like, Glove Off Top ???? Could Burn.


I laughed when I saw that. Guess what I moved off the top of the water heater before I took the picture? Yup you guess it, a pair of gloves! Maybe the workers there thought that's where the gloves belonged?:whistling2:


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)




----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

That aint even worth 45 bucks...


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

Hope you charged him $450 for the fix.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Yup, definately a handyman "P" trap!

If ya aint got it, make it!


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

tHERE'S $45.00 WORTH OF MATERIALS.:yes:


----------

